# Video of my last couple of bucks



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going after a big 14 but it was a slow season until the last two weeks.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Very nice!!


X2......Congrats!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Great video


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Good job! Congrats and post up the mounts when you get them..What was the spread on BW11?


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

I've seen those videos somewhere before


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

pg542 said:


> Good job! Congrats and post up the mounts when you get them..What was the spread on BW11?


23.5 ish

not my widest but third largest in score


----------

